# Girl Suspended From School For Double Fish Tail Comb



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Girl Suspended From School For Double Fish Tail Comb*

http://www.whiotv.com/news/10065452/detail.html

A girl was suspended from a Dayton school after she brought a double fish tail comb to school.
School officials called it a dangerous weapon , and even though its not listed as a banned item in the code of conduct book, officials are upholding their decision.
Mary Thomas said her daughter Taylor was suspended unfairly for having a double fish tail comb.
She was suspended from Wilbur Wright Middle School for five days even though the student code of conduct book doesn't ban the double fish tail comb . It specifically bans the rat tail comb only.
In fact, Thomas said there are lots of combs that are not banned that could be considered dangerous.
Thomas said combs are not dangerous; people who use them as weapons are.
But school officials said the principal made known what kinds of combs were not acceptable.
And he said although the rattail comb is specifically mentioned in the conduct book, the double fish tail comb, as well as others, can technically fall under other language listed in the book.
Not only does Thomas want the suspension revoked, but she wants any mention of it removed from Taylor's school records.
Dayton School officials said they are sticking by their decision and the suspension stands


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

What is a double fish tail comb?


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

I have no idea i just googled it ....


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

how is that any more dangerous than a plastick fork or knife from the schools cafe?


----------



## creeperjeep (Jan 12, 2006)

you can eat and comb your hair now,,,


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

What is this get suspended for something stupid week? School admin is a joke!


----------

